# موقع جميل عن طرق قطع المعادن



## عبير عبد الرحمن (26 أكتوبر 2009)

ادخل وحمل اللي انت عاوزه عن قطع المعادن


http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/metal-cutting-pdf.html


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندسه عبير قال:


> ادخل وحمل اللي انت عاوزه عن قطع المعادن
> 
> 
> http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/metal-cutting-pdf.html


 
الأخت المهندسة عبير

مواقع الكتب لاتعمل..


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*الإبنة المهندسة / عبير*​*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​*لقد أرهقتيني من كثرة قرأت موضوعاتك وملفاتت المتميزة ، ولا أعرف بماذا أقول لك أو أكتبه لك من مدح وشكر ، فقد عجز القلم بما يعبر عن هذا الإعجاب بهذه الموهبة ، ولا يسعني إلا أن أقول .. بارك الله فيكي ، فأنت نشيطة ودائما تمتعينا بموضوعاتك المتميزة ، وكما سبق أن ذكرت لك من نجاح إلى نجاح*​*لك مني كل التقدير ، وتحية خاصة إلى أنشط مهندسة بالمنتدى.*​*د.أحمد زكي*​


----------



## فتوح (27 أكتوبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخت المهندسة عبير
> 
> مواقع الكتب لاتعمل..



السلام عليكم يا دكتور 
حاول مرة أخرى فهو يعمل معي

مشكورة المهندسة عبير
وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموقع البحثي الرائع


----------



## قتوب (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (30 أكتوبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخت المهندسة عبير
> 
> مواقع الكتب لاتعمل..[/quot
> 
> ...


----------



## محمد رضوان الشريف (7 نوفمبر 2009)

اللي جربته شغال بس عاوز موضوع عن burr formation


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## حمودة تو (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:جزاك الله خيرا:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:*


----------

